# Think I might have mice. Please help.



## InTooDeep (Jan 18, 2015)

Its 4am. From my finished basement I just heard squeeks and rustling in the joists above me. I haven't seen any signs other than that.

 I don't know what to do. Should I call a professional in the morning or is this something I can take care of? 

I live in Canada and it's been very cold the last few weeks.


----------



## frodo (Jan 18, 2015)

meet the "crew"



Rascal


Bug Bug


Big foot


Lil Bit


The dude

The word is out,  mice do not come around.  
Big foot is especially talented,  and Rascal likes to play with them
Bug Bug  likes to supervise,


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 18, 2015)

The most effective first step is denial of entry  Find the skinniest opening through which they could have gotten inside.  Block these openings.  Steel wool is useless.  You can buy rolls of pest mesh that is tough enough to stop them.  Once you deny entry by new "friends", you can proceed to murdering the guys in the house.

They are smart and creatures of habit.  They run the same path and are alert to new obstructions.  Place traps without bait for a couple of days.  Let them get used to seeing the traps.  Then bait all the traps.  You will catch a bunch.  Repeat as necessary.


----------



## havasu (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm surprised you said steel wool is useless. The pest people still swear by this, and I personally have had great great success using it. What am I missing?


----------



## InTooDeep (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks villa. My only concern though is that the mice are in the walls/celling and won't be able to get out if I seal them in. Then they'll die in my ceiling and rot.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 18, 2015)

If it is so cold outside, why would they leave anyway?  You need to deny them entry to the house.  Deny them access to food.  Give them baited traps so they don't die in your walls or ceilings.

BTW, having worked in restaurant remodeling, I find steel wool is not nearly as effective as pest mesh.  In those situations, we have also used aluminum sheeting and Wonderboard Lite as barriers because those little guys will chew through drywall to get at the food.


----------



## InTooDeep (Jan 19, 2015)

I sealed everywhere with expanding foam. Peanut butter traps are up (although I haven't seen them or their droppings so I don't know if they have access to it).
Let the battle begin!


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2015)

In my old house I would get them in the attic. I started just leaving poison trays up there and it for the most part stopped them. Every once in a while I would hear one but not for long. I never did figure out where they were getting in.


----------



## InTooDeep (Jan 20, 2015)

2 down. Peanut butter and the basic spring traps work really well.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

InTooDeep said:


> 2 down. Peanut butter and the basic spring traps work really well.



That's just a snack you need about 12 for lunch.:trophy:


----------



## frodo (Jan 23, 2015)

graphic...video,,, about rat eaters in India.   if squishmish,  do not view,  this was on the history channel

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvtUmFDznps


----------

